# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أوتار لا تنسى وفاء السنين

## دموع الغصون

*من قسوة الحياة وانتفاضة الروح* 
*من عزف كلماتي بأوتار أحلامي و أمالي الخالدة* 

*كيف لي أن أمزج أوتار العشق بأوتار قيثارة الزمن* 
*فالوتر الأول لشريط ذكرياتي* 
*والوتر الثاني لأنين آلامي* 
*والوتر الثالث لرسم لوحات آهاتي* 
*والوتر الرابع لعزف أجمل أحلامي و أمنياتي*
*والوتر الخامس ليتوج روعة عشقك في قلبي* 
*قيثارة تجمع كل ألوان العزف بموسيقى تحرك كل كياني*
*الوتر الأول يأخذني إلى أمطار الوحدة و ذبول الزهور إلى احتضار الزمن وزاوية الحنين* 
*الوتر الثاني يأسرني بقوته . . . بجاذبيته . . . بقدرته على مرافقتي بكل ما في من قوة* 
*الوتر الثالث عندما يسود السكون عالم الأوهام وتبدأ ريشة الرسام بوصف واقع الزمان* 
*الوتر الرابع منذ ذلك الزمن لم أكن أستمع إلى هذا الوتر* 
*كنت أخاف القرب منه لكن لعزفه الدائم بالقرب مني أعتدت سماعه و الاطمئنان لوجوده معي ورسخ مفاهيمه في نفسي* 
*أن لأوتار الحياة معزوفات تغرس الزهور في القلوب* 
*وتولد الألم من رحم ألم الزمن* 
*وتنبت الود من صخور قاحلة جرداء في قلوب البشر* 
*إن الحياة كريمة على القلوب الأقوياء الزاخرة بالأمل وبخيلة على قلوب الضعفاء* 
*علمني هذا الوتر أن الحزن دائما يثري قلوبهم بالجراح و يرثي قلوبهم بالألم* 

*الوتر الخامس لهذا ميزة خاصة* 
*فلقد جعلني اهجر كل الأوتار و أهجر كل البشر لأجله هجرت عالمي و أحزاني* 
*و نفيت إلى جزيرة صغيرة تقبع خلف جدران صدره* 
*قصر صغير ولكنه يتسع الكثير* 
*بياضه كالثلج الناصع بالنقاء والصفاء* 
*وطيبته كطيبة الأم على طفلها* 
*نعم أشعر بطفولة روحي معه ونضج عقلي بين يديه* 
*فما زلت أطرق أبواب العشق و أتوجك ملكاً على عرش قلبي* 
*و أطوقك بذراع أحلامي يا أجمل أيامي* 
*و أصافح أحلام الوجود بكفيك* 
*و أعزف على أوتار الكلمات بروحك* 
*و أرى جمال الكون بعيونك* 
*و أطرب لسماع صوتك* 
*و يتراقص قلبي عند احتضانك* 

*وهاهي قيثارتي لا تزال تنزف موسيقى حروفي*
*فعزفي هنا منفرد يتيم بوتري الخامس وأوتار لا تنسى وفاء السنين*
*لن يتكرر إلا لك . . .*
*بكبرياء لا مثيل له* 
*. . .* 
*. .* 
*.*
*بقلمي* 
*17/1/2011*

----------


## احلام

اجدت العزف على اوتار قلبي
جُل الأمنيات لكِ بِـ السعآده

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

أكثر من رائع
رائع روعه رهيب  :Big Grin:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فالوتر الأول لشريط ذكرياتي 
>>  يأخذني إلى أمطار الوحدة و ذبول الزهور إلى احتضار الزمن وزاوية الحنين 

أبدعتِ  :Eh S(17):

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اجدت العزف على اوتار قلبي
> جُل الأمنيات لكِ بِـ السعآده


احلام 
أشكرك ِ على التعليق الجميل والمتابعة المميزة 
كم أسعدني تواجدكِ الجميل هنا 
ودي ويسبقه وردي لكِ ولروحكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> أكثر من رائع
> رائع روعه رهيب


الروعة تكم في حضوركم هنا وتحليق ارواحكم على متصفحي 
مشكور على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
راق لي تواجدك هنا 
تقديري

----------


## دموع الغصون

> فالوتر الأول لشريط ذكرياتي 
> >> يأخذني إلى أمطار الوحدة و ذبول الزهور إلى احتضار الزمن وزاوية الحنين 
> 
> أبدعتِ


أشكرك ِ على تحليق روحكِ هنا 
أسعدني جداً متابعتكِ 
كل الود لكِ ولروحكِ الجميلة

----------

